# Thunderhead Turkey Guiding



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'll be guiding for Gobblers this spring. Let's go get that Longbeard!!

My Success Rate For Shot Opportunities Run About 90%
There Are No Absolute Gaurantees In Huntin.

Guided Hunts are 100.00 per day. 


I'm also offering Calling Lessons & Seminars : 1x1 or a groups. 

Instruction will cover, in depth, the use of Box Calls, Slate Calls, Mouth Calls, Tube Calls & Different Locator Calls.

Also,

Scouting For and Reading Turkey Sign
Locating and Roosting Birds
Different Set-Ups
When and How To Use Decoys
Proven Tactics and Tips For Hunting Early and Late Season Birds 
Calling In Hung Up Toms
Calling The Hens
We'll Cover All Aspects Of Hunting The Wild Turkey.

I Learned The Art From Greg Abbas, 6x State Champion Turkey Caller and Professional Turkey Guide and 
Rod Benson, Legendary Turkey Caller and Hunter.

I'm currently a Pro Staff Turkey Caller For A-Way Outdoors. 

Shoot me a PM if your interested.
I have limited hunt dates, so please book early.

Good Luck This Year !!!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

me and the wife will be putting in for my place up your way tom. if all goes well maybe we can kill a couple birds in a day or two.


----------



## ShallowRio (Aug 17, 2004)

Good talkin to you T, hope t hear from you again soon.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Tom,
I'm going to give you a call again and see if we can't get together and shoot a bird.
I hear you recently took a place in a competition held not too long ago plus your success and experience has me believing you can help me score on a turkey.
Also I have a niece who is 13 that needs to see and hopefully connect with a bird.
I'll be in touch again soon.
Turkey hunting and guiding is tough work long days and not much sleep.
Your going to have so much fun tho!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm getting really excited about the up comming spring season !

Just got off the phone with a land owner North of here and gained access to his land again this Spring. This will be the 3rd year I've hunted it. Man ! This place has a roost area the likes of which I've never seen before, or since. You can literally shovel the Turkey dung from the forest floor. Seriously, I'm not exaggerating one bit. A classic roost right smack dab in the middle of the section where an old growth hardwoods meets old growth pines. There's 7 or 8 great big honkin dead oaks bunched together at the top of a rise where the two woods meet. They must have used that place to roost for years to get that much dung in one place. 

I've seen some of the biggest, tallest birds I've ever seen on that section. The most gobbles I've ever heard at one time too came from there. My daughter and I counted what we thought to be 26 different Toms sounding off one crisp morning. These crows opened up at sunrise and the surrounding woods just exploded with Gobbles.
I get goose bumps everytime I think of it. This is a big, 1 mile square section and they were comming from everywhere. I'll never in my life forget that morning. That is the morning, and the woods I think about when I dream of Spring Gobblers. Just beautiful rolling country and a ton of birds. You can locate all day on that section and never get bored. 
I've never seen another Turkey hunter out there either.

Kirk, This is the place we'll hunt if you'd like to go after a Longbeard. It's a very special, almost magical place.
I only hunt it a few times a year. If it's anything like last year, you guys will have an experiece that you'll never forget. 

It's quite a drive and you and your neice are welcome to bunk here at the house if we don't score the first day.

Man I Love this stuff !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

ShallowRio , nice talkin to you too.
Give me a holler anytime you feel like talkin Turkey.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

If any of you need a guide, I'll vouch for Tom's skills! I had never met him prior to last spring when he offered to call for me after tagging out early.
I had tried for three days to get a longbeard close and had had no luck. Tom gave me a personal calling seminar and I think I learned more in the blind that morning with turkeys swarming around us than I had in all the reading I'd done in the previous 4 years. What the turkeys were saying, why, etc.--Tom knew his turkey talk!

Oh yeah, and I killed the biggest bird of my life due to his calling--and calling the shot!

Thanks, Tom, and good luck in "the business"!

Here's the post from last spring's hunt:


Thunderhead heats up COLD turkeys, deal is done! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

0440 came awfully early this morning, but the date was made to kick some turkey tail. Teamed up with Thunderhead to go after the 4 toms that stood me up yesterday morning. Set up a flock of of 10 hen decoys--I didn't know one person could carry so many in the back of a turkey vest--and the diabolical Feather Flex Full Strut Jake! Dawn was breaking when the first gobbler sounded off a few hundred yards north of our position, then a booming gobble rocked the Double Bull blind from about 60 yards behind! Talk about being in the bedroom! Tom hissed something about being too close, but I couldn't hear it through the other 3+ birds gobbling their heads off!

A hen soon answered, and Tom convinced her to come down and liven up the decoy scene. She lit in at the field edge and strolled in, stopping to feed along the outside of the decoys. The gobblers had flown down, announced their presence and the game was on! They certainly took their time for as hot as they were on the roost, and the next time they gobbled they were directly behind us about 25 yards. Oh-oh, set the blind up with the shadow mask on that side. Waited them out to see what would happen....

The hen had fed away down the field and apparently the decoy spread was not fooling these boys. They stayed in the woods, headed away from us then broke into the field in the exact location I saw them cross yesterday...still out of range! Tom had the whole bag of tricks in play now. A jake gobble had them all fire off, diaphragm, slate all got a workout. Each call brought an immediate gobble from the "COLD QUARTET". WOW! I don't think I've seen a prettier sight than those four birds strung out across that hay field, silhouetted by the sun, sticking their necks out to gobble in unison, seeing every breath from every gobble! Awesome, awesome, awesome!

Unfortunately, even Tom's work on the calls couldn't bring these birds back, but another tom soon answered. And again, closer. Then silence. I scanned the field and saw a hen pop out of the woods across from us. "Bird, bird, bird," I hissed. "A hen!" 

"Where?" said Tom. "That's not a hen. That's a longbeard!" He was looking out a different window! A couple quick yelps brought forth a gobble and a strut from the new boss on the field, and he steadily closed the distance to the decoy spread. Moments later he was at 30 yards and a sharp cluck stopped him. The Remington roared and the bird jumped, came back down and started to run. A follow-up at 40 yards stoned him. Maybe I was breathing a little fast and threw the first shot high? No matter, the deal was closed!

Tale of the tape: 10.5" beard, spurs just over an inch, 22#. My biggest bird to date!

An awesome, action-packed hunt! Should've brought the video camera! Many thanks to Tom for the great job of calling, and the education on calling dos and do-nots throughout the morning! If you need a guide--he can do the job!

Eric


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

We just booked a hunt with Tom tonight.
Hopefully he can get Cindy her first turkey.
I'll hopefully draw for my area down here ....I have a bird I saw last year I want to meet in the spring 
If I fail to get the draw I'll be calling Tom back to add my name to the list as well.
Nothing like a little pressure eh Tom 
Really the fun in turkewy hunting is being out in the woods and learning and if we get birds that's just a bonus.
The spring woods are heaven, at least I think they are.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

That's the kind of "pressure" I like....lol 

Your exactly right Kirk, The Spring Turkey Woods is one of the greatest places in the world. 
The fawns are up and walking on those spindly leggs. The new woods babies are all out waddeling around. The birds are singing at the top of their lungs................and then there's the Turkeys. Can't put it into words. Something that you just "feel". What's so cool, is everytime you think about it later, that " feeling " never leaves you.
The only way that I can try to describe it is 
a " pure happiness "


----------



## bugg (Feb 2, 2005)

Thunderhead where do you guide? what locations? do you guide in area V? if not do you know anybody that does?
Bugg


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi Bugg .....Mrs. Thunderhead here....Tom is in Pennsylvania doing a hunting expo until the 14th of feb., he'll reply to your questions when he gets back  

Lori


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Bugg, Thanks for the inquirey. Area V is a little farther than I like to go. I hunt mostly Montcalm County and the surrounding areas.
We might be able to pull something off. PM me with your phone number and we can discuss it if your still interested.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Tom,

Good thread, looks like there will be a few more successful turkey hunters this year. It takes a lot longer to learn it on your own.


----------



## BluegillBOB (Feb 11, 2005)

Thunderhead, what county do you hunt in ?


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Tom is spread eagle on my couch we are at novi show, he said montclam and suronding areas


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I prefer to hunt Montcalm Co. and the surrounding areas, but will travel some.
If you need some help this Spring, shoot me a PM.

I'll be in and out for the next several weeks doing hunting shows around the country, so if I don't answer a PM right away, I'll get with you as soon as I get back.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

deputy said:


> Tom is spread eagle on my couch



Too Much Information!!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Bmac said:


> Too Much Information!!!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

If this isnt advertising......i dont know what is!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)




----------

